# This is my new Humidor!



## cisko213 (Dec 30, 2008)

Sad to say I had to stock from a shop in Florida even though i'm in California.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Very nice! Can't see much beyond the contents though, which look great.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice...nice selection


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Looks good to me, the inside anyway LOL. My fav Illusiones are the 2 and 88, yummy!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Some fine smokes you have, enjoy!


----------



## HeMan (Feb 10, 2009)

mmmmmm...illusion....


----------



## cisko213 (Dec 30, 2008)

HeMan said:


> mmmmmm...illusion....


Yeah I want some more!


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

great looking cigars in that humidor.. congrats on both purchases.


----------



## pmp (Jan 26, 2009)

sweet. Nice box!


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Oh yeah I love Cubao


----------



## cyberdiver (Dec 25, 2008)

Cubao has to be my favorite if I had to pick one. They are having a party at one of the local B&M's this Thurs. I am hoping to pick up a box at a good discount.


----------



## docruger (Feb 12, 2009)

very nice. this is my new humidor and i love it.


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice setup.


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Great selection of cigars.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Love the filling, but what about the cake. Is it a twinkie, HoHo or cupcake? LMAO.


----------



## darkninja67 (Feb 7, 2009)

Nice cargo. Reminds me to try the AB Tempus.


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Vey nice!! Love the illusions


----------



## Legion (Jul 9, 2006)

Very nice selection, need wider view to see the whole humi


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

Inside looks great. What about the outside?


----------



## nizzer (Apr 16, 2008)

why do cigars look so sexy??


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice looking humi


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Great collection bro!


----------

